# How do you use VOD?



## GatorDeb (Oct 26, 2007)

I heard the HR20 had VOD. I have the HD DVR package. I heard something about channel 1000 but I don't have it. So how do I use it?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

GatorDeb said:


> I heard the HR20 had VOD. I have the HD DVR package. I heard something about channel 1000 but I don't have it. So how do I use it?
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

What HR20 do you have (-700 or -100)?

You need to have software version 0x1B4 and you need to have your unit networked. Once you have both you just need to wait for DirecTV to activate you.

0x1B4 is right now on a staggered national release for the -700 and there is also a lot of us on a CE version of it.

The -100 only has a CE version so far.

If you don't know what CE is please visit the Cutting Edge forum and you will find all the information about it.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't. Not enough HD content.


----------



## GatorDeb (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the 100. I have 0X18a.

By networked do I need anything special or do I just hook up the ethernet port on the back to my router?

I tried searching both keywords and holding menu and info for 2 secs and that didn't work 

I'm new to tinkering with this but I've tinkered with a bunch of other stuff so tech talk doesn't scare me and I learn fast  

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

GatorDeb said:


> I have the 100. I have 0X18a.
> 
> By networked do I need anything special or do I just hook up the ethernet port on the back to my router?
> 
> ...


Yes you can just run a ethernet cable from your router to the HR20. Then go into the HR20 menu/setup/network and run the network setup.

You need to get a CE software (there is a CE download tonight. Please visit the Cutting Edge forum if you would like to do that.) or wait for your unit to get a national release update. Not sure when it will get a national release update yet.

Once both things above are done you just need to wait for DirecTV to activate you for it.


----------



## GatorDeb (Oct 26, 2007)

The ethernet ports on the back of the unit have two plastic ethernet cable "heads" (for lack of a better word) and I'm having trouble getting them off. Are they supposed to come off or do I need a special cable?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

GatorDeb said:


> The ethernet ports on the back of the unit have two plastic ethernet cable "heads" (for lack of a better word) and I'm having trouble getting them off. Are they supposed to come off or do I need a special cable?


They should just come right off.

Take the top on of and connect it there.


----------



## GatorDeb (Oct 26, 2007)

I finally got them off with tweezers and having someone holding on to the DVR. Did they have to make them so hard to come off?

Continuing this discussion in the CE thread, please come and help me out, thanks! 

http://72.9.159.119/showthread.php?t=106709


----------

